# Dry bananna bread



## debbie in seattle (Jul 26, 2016)

Have a great recipe but lately, it's dry.   Basic ingredients, stick of butter, eggs, sugar, 3 smashed banannas, 1 tbsp milk, flour.     Not over mixing, using a spoon to mix when I combine the wet and dry ingredients, baking at 325 for a little over an hour.    Any suggestions, don't want to try a new recipe, just tweek this one.   
Thanks!


----------

